# 2nd-Gen iPod Touch-is it dying?



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Recently my iPod touch that I've had for about a year and a half started acting weird. Yesterday, It worked fine on a train I was riding, but when I got to the restaurant I was headed to it wouldn't turn on. I assumed I had just hit it on something, even though I didn't see how, in the 10 or 15 minutes between my destination train station and the restaurant, because in the past it wouldn't turn on until plugged in, but once plugged in it was fine after about a minute. However, upon returning home and plugging it in, the Apple logo screen went on and every 5-10 seconds shut off and turned on again. However, after maybe 20 minutes of plugging it in to the 2 different computers I have, I walked in and it was working. After maybe 10-20 minutes of seemingly normal operation, it just shut off and wouldn't turn on. However this time the Apple screen only blinked every couple of minutes. I left it plugged in to my computer for 10 or so minutes and eventually, it turned on and worked again. Sure enough though, after a little while of use, it shut off again, and I had to leave it plugged in for it to work again. At this point that process is essentially repeating itself, and I'm wondering what the problem is-though my only guess is that the device has reached it's end, or that something went wrong with it. I should be able to head to an Apple store withing the next day or two, but unfortunately I'm out of warranty, so if there's a slight chance that the problem is fixable without apple-presumably through something software based, seeing as hardware is something to leave to Apple.

Thanks


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Update: I went to the Apple store, and they said to try restoring it, because it's probably a software issue. Otherwise I'll have to replace it or get a new one. Right now I am waiting for it to turn on so that I can transfer apps, and then bring it down to computer with working internet to run the restore.

Thanks, and sorry for posting, as it seems to be a pretty simple fix from here (restore or replace.


----------

